# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  HOPE, femelle née en 2008. Elle souffre d'une insuffisance rénale FA recherchée

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* HOPE
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 

N° DE PUCE : L'Arche d'Eternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18

NOM : HOPE

RACE : Race commune

SEXE : Femelle

AGE (APPROXIMATIF) : Née en 2008 

COULEUR : Noire

POINT SANTE : Stérilisée. *Hope*  a été amenée en mai 2020 chez le vétérinaire. Elle avait une grosse  anémie à cause de l'infestation des puces au refuge. Elle est restée  quelques jours chez le vétérinaire dans un enclos extérieur car elle ne  supportait pas d'être enfermé dans une petite cage.
Au 27 mai, elle a  un traitement pour son anémie et doit refaire des analyses dans un  mois. Elle a une insuffisance rénale et maintenant elle a une  alimentation adaptée (croquettes rénales).

SON ORIGINE :  Trouvée errante


*SON COMPORTEMENT* : *Hope*  est une chienne qui reste timide, peureuse avec l'humain . Elle  s'entend bien avec les autres chiens. Elle aura besoin d'une famille  faisant preuve de douceur et de patience pour qu'elle s'ouvre. 


*FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS :* 
A partir de 10 ans : 110.00 EUROS


Arrivera en France,  identifié, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain - vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal à l'aéroport Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle, le jour de  son arrivée.

*Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche d'Eternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18*

*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24 * 


Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org


*Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48*

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE.
Contactez nous : parrainage@archedeternite.org

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

PENSEZ A LUI

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Agrandir cette image

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Agrandir cette image

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Hope est toujours au refuge, pensez à elle

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Agrandir cette image

----------


## NinieDeGagny

Hope.. toujours au refuge.... pourtant si douce

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

A un air si malheureux...Aidez là!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Notre belle Hope attend toujours au refuge... ne la laissons pas perdre tout espoir

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

HOPE est toute timide, mais lorsque Lénuta, qui tient de refuge, s'approche, elle exalte !

Elle est venue près du grillage prendre quelques caresses (une fois l'appareil rangé) puis a reprit ses distances.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Hope garde l'espoir d'une famille aimante.

En attendant des photos récentes du dernier voyage, j'ai retrouvé celle-ci :

----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage sur FB pour HOPE !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


UP !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## vivie maratta

Toujours personne pour HOPE !!!!!

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Hope attend encore qu'une famille s’intéresse à elle ...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Hope est décédée  ::

----------


## aurore27

::

----------


## GADYNETTE

pauvre petite HOPE, la vie est tellement cruelle...j'espère que tu as été entourée d'amour, avant de partir. Repose en paix, bel ange noir

----------


## vivie maratta

Jamais aucune demande pour cette magnifique louloute !!!! ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## marjorie78

Pauvre louloute... quelle tristesse que personne n'ait jamais remarqué cette magnifique perle noire ... Là où tu es maintenant jolie Hope, tu es libre, il n'y a plus de souffrance, plus d'enclos, cours dans la lumière et pardonne nous de n'avoir pas pu te rendre heureuse ici-bas..

----------


## manoe

Jolie perle noire au doux regard triste, tu seras pourtant restée invisible derrière tes barreaux comme tant de tes compagnons d'infortune...
Vole désormais loin de ce monde injuste où tu n'auras jamais reçu l'amour que tu aurais mérité. Pardon Hope et sois enfin libre  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

9 ans sur Rescue et en refuge et "Hope est décédée"
Partie comme elle a vécu Son post me retourne quand je vois les conditions de "vie" qui pour moi n'en sont pas

Rip Hope tu es née au mauvais endroit

----------


## Vegane7

C'est absolument terrible.
Repose en paix douce Hope.

----------


## anniec

::

----------

